# Upgraded my driveway theater video system



## Oggie (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, the lady realized how completely taken back by the idea of a mobile outdoor theater was and planted a nice little christmas toy on me. She upgraded my aaxa p2 to an aaxa m1 micro projector. I still have both, but this one shoots way bigger than the p2 did. 

aaxa p2 projection (this is the old one)

















aaxa m1 projection (this is the NEW one)

























specs:
http://www.aaxatech.com/products/m1_micro_projector.htm


----------



## Oggie (Dec 17, 2009)

the difference is the p2 had 33 lumens and the m1 has 66 lumens of power. however, size is sacrificed for brightness so the m1 is a little larger. not a big deal, though.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

:yikes: That looks GREAT, Oggie. I especially like the straight on garage door view :T

I could see this being really nice if you: had lots of friends over often, had lots of children, with their friends, and I guess have lots of nice late fall-early spring evenings with nice weather. All you need is the 5.1 mobile speaker system-sweet!

We have a drive-in theater and I once brought my sub in the back of my truck along with stereo fronts. I just had too- it was War of the Worlds! I guess I have what you call BASSic Instinct!:rofl2:


----------



## Oggie (Dec 17, 2009)

I live in california so the weather here is always nice. its been about 50-65 the last few nights... hence my snuggie wearing ladyfriend. we always have friends around. it gets ridiculous.


----------



## bustedtweeter (Nov 12, 2009)

holy that is cool - nice job man! I just ordered my L1 projector! I'll update you if it's better!


----------

